# Eager Beaver 2014



## BigDaddyD (Nov 27, 2006)

Does anyone have a parts breakdown or manual for a Eager Beaver by McCulloch 2014? It has a 2.0 ci engine and the model number is 322525-00. I inherited this from my Dad who had broke it down to repair it now I'm not sure exactly how it goes back together.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

I sent you an email with manual info.


----------



## bser (Jan 8, 2009)

BigDaddy,your email came back,so I'll send the info this way. Go to google,type in McCulloch Eager Beaver 2014 manual,click on Chain Saw Service Manual-Google Books Result


----------



## BigDaddyD (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks bser, I don't know what is up with the email address but I appreciate the information.


----------



## chainsawhelp (Feb 3, 2010)

*2014 Manual*

Is there any way I could get one of you to email that manual to me? My email is bmc_162 at hotmail.com
Thanks,


----------



## rocketman11 (Mar 1, 2010)

.....


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

chainsawhelp said:


> Is there any way I could get one of you to email that manual to me? My email is bmc_162 at hotmail.com
> Thanks,


have you got this manuel yet ?


----------



## swatbones (Nov 13, 2010)

I need help with a pull starter rope replacement on my old eager beaver 2014. tony, bel air md.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

swatbones said:


> I need help with a pull starter rope replacement on my old eager beaver 2014. tony, bel air md.


This web site has the info you need for the Eager beaver 2014.Has alot of good/free info on different small engine equipment.

http://search.ebscohost.com/

Log in with:

Name: marshall

Password : public


----------



## pioneer 1074 (Jul 12, 2010)

also try www.chainsawr.com they have some manuals that they will email you for around $5.00.
good luck,
pioneer 1074


----------



## Lawnmowertech (Nov 12, 2008)

swatbones said:


> I need help with a pull starter rope replacement on my old eager beaver 2014. tony, bel air md.


you needing the pulley ? or the spring ?


----------

